# Career change



## lynettej (7 April 2009)

After years of sitting in an office collecting money, I have decides to take on a new career as a real estate agent. I am currently doing my Cer of Reg.
I am still new at this and would appreciate any advice or suggetions on how to become successful in my new career. Thanks for your input.  :1zhelp:


----------



## Sean K (7 April 2009)

Good timing.

You'll have lots of product to sell shortly.


----------



## tech/a (7 April 2009)

Kenna's is being sarcastic,one of my specialties.

But I think its a great move.
In boom times everyone is in it.
Listings are hard to come by and everyone fights over a new listing.
Demand exceeds supply.
Now the other way round you'll be able to build a client base far easier than boom times when you would have been competing with every shark in the ocean.

Most of the sharks have starved or are starving to death so you can grow Big and Strong.

Goodluck---great opportunity for someone who makes their clients no 1. Keep in contact with them every week make them family almost.
ALWAYS ask for referals.
Always keep them in a black book and keep in touch a birthday card does wonders.
You want your name on their lips with anything to do with Property.

You go girl!


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (7 April 2009)

lynette,

What do I look for in a real estate agent? Actually I look for Buyers Agents. 

1) I'm a RE Assassin - If you had me as a client I would either be your best client, your worst nightmare, or possibly both at the same time.

2) I don't buy because it's cute, the carpet matches my lounge suite or it's got such and such features. I buy it because I know I'm going to gouge the seller on the deal and have an asset that will be positively geared in a short period of time.  As such I've had to train several RE agents what to do for someone who is an investor as opposed to a purchaser. (As an investor I'm much more likely to be your bread and butter than someone doing the FHOG thing - bad news is as an experienced property investor I will attempt to screw you out of as much of your commission as I possibly can).  

My rules are as follows: -

- don't sell to me - it pisses me off - just give me what I need to know.
- I need to know stats in the area - What are the average house prices across the suburb, within a 10 km area, and what quartile does the house that you are proposing to sell me fall into? If this and a summary of the features of the property are presented in an easy to understand manner that does not sell - great - you've saved me time and aggravation and placed yourself above the majority of agents out there.
- If the house falls outside of a 30% median on the upside and ten per cent median on the downside - I'm not interested.
- I will ALWAYS attempt to screw the seller - this means some extra running around from you than a normal client would require.
- be aware that if you do a good job for me I will keep this information largely to myself but use you for every purchase I make and encourage close family members to use your services.  If you do a bad job for me or any of my close relatives and friends that I refer, I will broadcast the information far and wide amongst a lot of people.
- Don't have preconceived ideas about people - rich people often don't display their wealth. I'll often go house shopping wearing ragged jeans and t-shirts and if a RE agent look down their nose at me I will work extra hard to screw them out of commission.
- Place me in a book entitled ruthless sods along with the many other ruthless sods you will meet and every year or so invite all of us to the pub with a grand on the bar and a footy match showing and allow us to network. It'll generally be worth it.
- place all your female sods in a book and once a year - do something girly and allow them to network. It'll also be worthwhile.
- When you work for commission it's painful to watch a large chunk go away to the owner of the business....become an owner as soon as possible.

cheers
Sir O


----------



## freddy2 (7 April 2009)

Sir Osisofliver said:


> 2) I don't buy because it's cute, the carpet matches my lounge suite or it's got such and such features. I buy it because I know I'm going to gouge the seller on the deal and have an asset that will be positively geared in a short period of time.  As such I've had to train several RE agents what to do for someone who is an investor as opposed to a purchaser. (As an investor I'm much more likely to be your bread and butter than someone doing the FHOG thing - bad news is as an experienced property investor I will attempt to screw you out of as much of your commission as I possibly can).
> 
> My rules are as follows: -
> 
> ...




This doesn't sound very ethical given the RE agent should be working in the interests of the seller. Didn't some real estate agent go to jail for getting a seller to reduce their price and then sold to a mate?


----------



## Grinder (7 April 2009)

A few simple don'ts that should be obvious to most but seem to get missed by many agents:  thus has forced me to go it alone.

Don't make any pre conceived judgement on the level of knowledge your client may have, that's what every agent in the past has done to me & continues to do so. 

Don't BS me too much, can't stand that. Give it to me straight, will respect you more.

Don't make me chase you for info, keep me informed.

If you take note of these points I'm sure you'll do very well... and hey, you may even get a disgruntled investor like myself back on side. 

Good luck.


----------



## Aussiest (7 April 2009)

What i'm wondering is, what is somebody doing posting about a career change in a stocks forum?

Good advice though


----------



## gordon2007 (7 April 2009)

Aussiest said:


> What i'm wondering is, what is somebody doing posting about a career change in a stocks forum?




Why do we post about sports, politics, religion, and many other topics? Because life is not just shares. 

This was posted under "other", I have no problem with it.


----------



## gordon2007 (7 April 2009)

lynettej said:


> After years of sitting in an office collecting money, I have decides to take on a new career as a real estate agent. I am currently doing my Cer of Reg.
> I am still new at this and would appreciate any advice or suggetions on how to become successful in my new career. Thanks for your input.  :1zhelp:




Don't sledge your competitors. You never know who will be your work mate\employee\employer in the future. 

I never hire anyone who sledges, it just makes you look cheesy and incompetent. 

Be competitive, do tell clients you are better then company abc and give them an example as to why you're better for them. 

Have confidence!!!!


----------



## beerwm (7 April 2009)

gordon2007 said:


> Why do we post about sports, politics, religion, and many other topics? Because life is not just shares.
> 
> This was posted under "other", I have no problem with it.




I think Aussiest might be suggesting the career change was a result of the stockmarket of late :


----------



## sinner (7 April 2009)

freddy2 said:


> This doesn't sound very ethical given the RE agent should be working in the interests of the seller. Didn't some real estate agent go to jail for getting a seller to reduce their price and then sold to a mate?




In a market there are both bids and offers. If the bid is reduced, it is up to the seller to decide whether or not they will reduce their offer to meet the bid! 

It would only be unethical if the RE agent provided some false or misleading information to the seller to get them to reduce the bid, and then the issue of ethics is not with the bidder.


----------



## freddy2 (7 April 2009)

sinner said:


> In a market there are both bids and offers. If the bid is reduced, it is up to the seller to decide whether or not they will reduce their offer to meet the bid!
> 
> It would only be unethical if the RE agent provided some false or misleading information to the seller to get them to reduce the bid, and then the issue of ethics is not with the bidder.




1) The RE agent is paid for by the seller. Therefore the agent is working in the sellers interests and should disclose any conflict of interest such as a relationship with a "bidder".

2) What Sir Osisofliver described sounded awfully close to conspiring to defraud sellers - the bidder giving compensation (ie promise of futher business) to the seller's agent in return for getting a seller to lower their price. Both the bidder and RE agent in these circumstances are being, at the minimum, unethical.

3) Given that unethical behaviour is the norm in the RE industry I guess I shouldn't complain.


----------



## Adam A (7 April 2009)

My tip if you ever come upon a client either buyer or seller like Sir osisofliver walk away (no offence)

Only deal with nice people and explain  this to your client

Always tell the truth, then you dont need to remember what you said!

Never ever say or think business is business.

And last of all never discount your fee


----------



## psychic (7 April 2009)

kennas said:


> Good timing.
> 
> You'll have lots of product to sell shortly.




Ahhh but no buyers, products sits, price falls, sellers panic and squeal


----------



## ColB (7 April 2009)

> Originally posted by Lynettej[/b]
> 
> After years of sitting in an office collecting money, I have *decides* to take on a new career as a real estate agent. I am currently doing my Cer of Reg.
> I am still new at this and would appreciate any advice or *suggetions* on how to become successful in my new career. Thanks for your input




Probably best bit of advice is for you not to get involved in anything to do with *writing appraisals* for homes that your employer is trying to sell


----------



## tech/a (7 April 2009)

> My tip if you ever come upon a client either buyer or seller like Sir osisofliver walk away (no offence)




Have to agree. But I think he's just being over zealous.

I get far more from those agents in my area from instructing them on what I'm looking for.
They know if the numbers(And they know my numbers) don't add up then don't call.


----------



## marklar (7 April 2009)

lynettej said:


> I am still new at this and would appreciate any advice or suggetions on how to become successful in my new career.




Enjoy it...  seriously, if you don't like your job or career you'll never really be successful.  I do what I do because I enjoy it (most of the time) and as a result I'm good at it.  Take the time to appreciate the people you work with, the situations you dig yourself out of, the individual and group achievements you make and the lessons you've learnt for the day.  Celebrate the wins and understand the losses, you'll be great!

m.


----------



## stargazer (7 April 2009)

> Sir O
> 
> What do I look for in a real estate agent? Actually I look for Buyers Agents.



Did i miss something?

cheers
SG


----------



## Julia (7 April 2009)

Where's Robots when he could actually be useful?

Lynette:  you say you have become bored with sitting at a desk so you've decided to become a real estate agent.

That seems a pretty big jump in thinking to me.  Why a real estate agent?
What is it about that job which you find attractive?
Did you consider other alternatives as far as career change is concerned?

Imo selling real estate must be one of the hardest things you can do, given that neither buyers nor sellers care about wasting your time, the hours can be horrendous (do you really want people phoning you at 6am or 11.30 pm)?

Any sort of sales requires the peculiar combination of a thick skin and considerable sensitivity/empathy.
A thick skin so you'll not take personally or be offended by the people who treat you rudely and without consideration.
Sensitivity and empathy so you can genuinely understand what a buyer is looking for (and perhaps whether the seller could be someone with an unreasonable attitude such as demonstrated by Sir O above).

I think a successful sales person is one who views their job as one where they discover what the client's problem/target/ambition is, and is then able to tailor a solution to fit.

How many times have you gone to buy something and found the eager salesperson only interested in selling you what he/she wants to sell, rather than asking enough questions to discover what it is that will satisfy your need.  Often a whole different thing.

I've trained lots of sales people.  Many fell by the wayside because they couldn't handle the rejection and the often tough going.
The ones who succeeded had energy, genuine interest, and above all, the capacity to listen for what the client is not saying as well as what he/she is overtly saying.

How will you be paid?  Just commission?  Retainer as well?
What plans do you have for financial survival if the above isn't enough in tough times?


----------



## Sean K (7 April 2009)

Julia said:


> Where's Robots when he could actually be useful?



LOL 

Isn't been a Real Estate Agent, just being a salesperson?

I think most Sales people are born, but can have the necessary skills developed through training and practice. 

So:

Good communicator
Good listener
Gets to know what the client really wants
Polite and respectful
Well dressed (not like a pimp)
Positive aura / Charisma (hard to learn)
Good looking (not essential, but would help. Hard to learn though)
Know your ****!
Perception of being truthful / having integrity
Patience
Can sell!!!


I suppose they're just handy traits all round ...


----------



## Trembling Hand (7 April 2009)

kennas you forgot orange skin.

what is it with Real Estate Agent and addictions to tanning salons?

It must go together like traders and cocaine.


----------



## nunthewiser (7 April 2009)

refuses to comment on the grounds it may incriminate me


its just a cold i swear


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (8 April 2009)

freddy2 said:


> 1) The RE agent is paid for by the seller. Therefore the agent is working in the sellers interests and should disclose any conflict of interest such as a relationship with a "bidder".
> 
> 2) What Sir Osisofliver described sounded awfully close to conspiring to defraud sellers - the bidder giving compensation (ie promise of futher business) to the seller's agent in return for getting a seller to lower their price. Both the bidder and RE agent in these circumstances are being, at the minimum, unethical.
> 
> 3) Given that unethical behaviour is the norm in the RE industry I guess I shouldn't complain.




OK Guys,

You'll note what the *first* thing I said was?  I look for a BUYERS AGENT - not an RE.  For a BUYERS AGENT Me the bidder pays the commish.  They work for ME not the seller.


Sir O


----------



## lynettej (8 April 2009)

Hi Julia,
I have always been interested in real estate, When we still lived in South Africa we use to buy houses and renovate and sell again. I never became an agent but it has always been a passion. They say a change is as good as a holiday, new country, new life, new career, why not? 

Hi Aussiest, Sorry for posting on this site, but the sister site 
aussie property forums is very quiet.

Sir O, it sure sounds good, but I'm not that unethical, I need my sleep at night!

Thank for all the advice everyone, keep it coming


----------



## Aussiest (8 April 2009)

lynettej said:


> Hi Aussiest, Sorry for posting on this site, but the sister site
> aussie property forums is very quiet.




No need to apologise, i just thought it was mighty out of context . I didn't realise this site had a sister site.

Anyway, you've got some good advice here. Just reminds me that there are good people in this world willing to offer advice for nothing in return.

My advice: get a good price for your sellers and be really nice to the buyers!

Cheers


----------



## lynettej (8 April 2009)

I must say, it's amazing how few companies are prepaired to take people with no experience, I wonder how they got into their positions if nobody was willing to give them an opportunity to learn. 

I applied for a position at an Estate agent that said " no experience needed, training will be given", without meeting or talking to me, they sent me a letter stating that I did not meet their criteria and they keep to a certain standard. 

These Real Estate agents must be clairvoyant or something to know what type of person you are without meeting you. 

However, I WILL find someone out there that will be willing to take a chance and give me a opportunity to learn.


----------



## Aussiest (8 April 2009)

That's it. A determined attitude will get you far. Perhaps you could try going for a clerk position first? 

I wonder if they're tightening up their belts because of the 'economic downturn' (without sounding cliche) though?


----------

